# No wlan0 with AR9285

## gumtree.jack

Hi guys, Im fighting with fresh gentoo installation. Like always there is somethig intresting  :Smile:  I cant get wlan0 working/visible. I thing I did everything correctly but still nothing. There is a lot tips and manuals in the internet about it but nothig works for me so Im desprate  :Smile: 

What I did:

cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

# rc-update add net.wlan0 default

kernel kompilation:

[*] Networking Support --->

    -*- Wireless --->

	<*> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

        ...

        <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

Device Drivers --->

    [*] Network device support --->

        [*] Wireless LAN --->

	    [*] Atheros Wireless Cards --->

                [*] Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support

                    [*] Atheros ath9k PCI/PCIe bus support

ifconfig -a gives only eth0 i lo

cat /proc/net/wireless nothing

cat /proc/net/dev gives lo and eth0

lspci shows:

Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (pci-express) (rev 01)

zgrep _ATH /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS=y

#CONFIG_ATH_CARDS is not set

Any ideas?

----------

## swathe

Does iwconfig or ifconfig -a yield any results?

Have you installed the firmware for your card?

----------

## khayyam

gumtree.jack ...

the above /proc/config.gz doesn't seem to be consistant with the menuconfig you provided, please provide the following:

```
# uname -a

# dmesg| grep ath

# awk '/(_ATH|WEXT|(MAC|CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Note also that if you are using udev the device name will not be wlan0 (by default) the device will be renamed to wlp3s0 (or similar) ... unless you configure udev to use some other name or add 'net.ifnames=0' as a kernel parameter.

best ... khay

----------

